# Visiting St Louis, MO



## firemedic (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll be back up in St Louis in a few weeks and there for several days...

Anything up that way worth a "look-see?" In regards to traditional woodworking and timbering, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2012)

They have a museum of transportation which is must-see for sure.


----------



## Brink (Nov 7, 2012)

Seeing as how it's the "show me" state, maybe you should let them see something.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll have to check that out, Kevin. 

I lived in STL for 1-1/2 yrs and married a native of there too. So I've seen most of the sights but I didn't run across any particularly interesting ww related stuff. I'll probably stop in at woodcraft and rockler while I'm up there.

Brink, you bet... I always show people good cook'n and a good time! That's what crazy coon asses are best known for!


----------



## Brink (Nov 7, 2012)

So get a 12 of PBR, and put a fresh bulb in your easy bake oven and show 'em a good time. 

Hahaha!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 7, 2012)

Brink said:


> So get a 12 of PBR, and put a fresh bulb in your easy bake oven and show 'em a good time.
> 
> Hahaha!



I actually miss the easy bake oven... There was a girl that lived up the street from me when I was a kid, and she made a mean easy bake chocolate cake! I thought she was the cat's meow when I was 4 or 5 years old. 

That was before I knew about PBR...


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 11, 2012)

Shouldn't you be drinking Budweiser in St. Louis? Gary


----------



## firemedic (Nov 11, 2012)

I use to live 5 blocks from the brewery


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I use to live 5 blocks from the brewery



Ya mean they let you go that far north Tom- what is the world coming to?????? :sad::sad:


----------



## Brink (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought that was still south. Lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2012)

Brink said:


> I thought that was still south. Lol



Well it is Brink but we got to draw the line somewhere???? :dash2::dash2:
Speakin of lines- they are easy to draw outside today- 2" of the white stuff- I am ready for spring-but I guess it is not ready for me yet...........


----------



## firemedic (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, Mike, and scary as this sounds I lived on the MN/WI line for almost 2 yrs too!

Brink, they claim to be the northern most southern state in the union but as far as I'm concerned if you from north of Interstate 10 then you're a Yankee!

So yes... YOU are all either Yankees or Red necks. Only three types in America - Cajuns, Red Necks and Damn Yanks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Yeah, Mike, and scary as this sounds I lived on the MN/WI line for almost 2 yrs too!
> 
> Brink, they claim to be the northern most southern state in the union but as far as I'm concerned if you from north of Interstate 10 then you're a Yankee!
> 
> So yes... YOU are all either Yankees or Red necks. Only three types in America - Cajuns, Red Necks and Damn Yanks.



Like I said Brink we should have never let him come north- I can't figure out which I am but I think I am just a damn redneck Yankee..............


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2012)

Anything north of the Red River is "up nawth", and Tom being from Louisiana makes you from "back east". Since you've got Yankee Missouri ties I'll "show you" . . . . 

[attachment=13369]


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2012)

:fit::fit::fit:No bias with that map- nosireebob!!!!!!!!!:fit:


----------



## firemedic (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol, there's no shame in it. Not everyone can be blessed with being a coonass Cajun :lolol:

I have family ties in St Louis too because a lot of plantation families had working plantations down here and formal family homes else where. The connection between South La and STL go back a LONG way.


----------



## Brink (Nov 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Anything north of the Red River is "up nawth", and Tom being from Louisiana makes you from "back east". Since you've got Yankee Missouri ties I'll "show you" . . . .



Kevin, where do you come up with this stuff? That's the worst map, ever!



[attachment=13391]

This is what a map looks like.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2012)

:rotflmao3:

That's hilarious. I like your map better for sure.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 11, 2012)

:lolol: you guys are too much.


----------

